# Terry Demczuk Photography - My site



## TerryDemczuk (Mar 4, 2012)

Hello people!

Just wanted to share my site with you.  I hope you can take a few minutes and visit.  All comments are welcome!

Terry Demczuk Photography - Home

I hope you enjoy!


Regards,

Terry Demczuk


----------



## JReichert (Mar 17, 2012)

You've some nice photos.

What's the purpose of your site?  Just a gallery to show off?  There's nothing that engages a viewer.  Are you available for commissions?


----------



## TerryDemczuk (May 6, 2012)

Hi,

I'm sorry about the late reply.  I never got any warning that I had an answer on my message.  The site is mainly for show.  If someone wishes to purchase my work, then I welcome the opportunity. By the way.. if you have any suggestions on how to engage the viewer, please feel free to comment.

Thank you!


----------

